# video2flv - alternative zu ffmpeg



## lolilol (2. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade an einem *Video-Blog*. Da sich das Einbinden verschiedener Videoformate in die Browser als so gut wie unmöglich erwiesen hat (X-Plugins mal X-Brwoser mal X-Betriebssysteme -- Ahrg!).

So habe ich mich entschlossen alle Videos erst einmal Serverseitig mit *ffmpeg *in das **.flv Format* umzuwandeln und dann mit einem *Flashplayer *einzubinden (Flash wird wenigstens (fast) von allem gleich unterstützt).

Das Problem hierbei ist nur, dass ffmpeg zwar jede Menge, aber doch *nicht alle Videos Codecs konvertieren kann*.

Während AVI- und MPEG-Container neben *.mov-Dateien recht gut laufen (auch hier nicht alle) ist ffmpeg bei Real-Media, *.qt und einigen anderen Formaten/Containern/Codecs aufgeschmissen. Das Ziel ist jedoch einen möglichst breite Masse abzudecken.

Kennt sich jemand damit aus? Vorallem, ob es für *Linux *(der Webserver läuft mit Debian, gewisse Geldmittel sind auch vorhanden, muss also nicht unbedingt Open-Source sein) noch gute Konvertierungsprogramme gibt, die *.flv unterstützen? *Vorallem für Real-Media Dateien (*.rm, *.ram, etc.) sollte ich noch iene Lösung finden.*

MFG
loli

PS: Falls es jemand beim Verständnis hilft: Es ist die selbe Taktik, die Google-Video, YoutTube & Co. verwenden. Ich weiß aber ehrlich nicht, was genau diese unterstützen.

PPS: Ich bin mir gerade nicht so sicher, ob ich dieses Problem in das Video- oder das Linux/Unix-Forum posten sollte. Falls es hier fehl am Platze ist: gnadenlos verschieben!


----------



## chmee (2. November 2006)

Also uU kann es helfen .qt-Dateien einfach in .mov umzubennenen.
Bei RealMedia muss ich passen, fasse ich nicht an.. 

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Habe eben ehrlich 2 Minuten da gesessen und über umzuben** gegrübelt...


----------



## axn (3. November 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Bei RealMedia muss ich passen, fasse ich nicht an..



 Geht mir genauso. Den Kack einmal installiert und du hast das schrecklichste Mediaformat aller Zeiten für immer und ewig auf deinem System.. *schauder*



> **EDIT** Habe eben ehrlich 2 Minuten da gesessen und über umzuben** gegrübelt...



Ist ja auch schon spät.  Ist aber glaub ich richtig geworden..

mfg

axn


----------



## lolilol (7. November 2006)

Mh.. das umbenenenen wird ncihts helfen, da ffmpeg ja die *.qt Dateien nicht allgemein verschmäht, sondern die verwendeten Codecs.

Und das ganze läuft auf Linux = nicht der Standrad-Real-Player-SuGAU unter Windows. Das Problem ist nur, dass dieser Blog für Grafikagenturen gedacht sind, die teilweise gezwungen sind mit Real-Media-Formaten zu arbeiten.

Schade, dass keiner eine Idee hat


----------

